# Decca Sound ; The Analogue Years



## Knotsofast (Apr 10, 2014)

I did'nt realize this 2nd Vol. was available, I was really impressed w/ the SQ of the 1st Vol. but a little 
disappointed at some of the omissions in this set. It appears this 2nd set has much more of the material
I was looking for in that set.

Anyone having both sets, did they maintain the same level of care in this 2nd Vol. ? (I know I'm not fooling anyone & I'll be getting it regardless, but I'm still curious what some of your impressions are)


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The second set has just as good sound quality. Great Dorati, Ansermet, Szell and Monteaux. Fantastic Otello. Didn't need the Solti and Roge though. Lots of good stuff.


----------



## Knotsofast (Apr 10, 2014)

bigshot said:


> The second set has just as good sound quality. Great Dorati, Ansermet, Szell and Monteaux. Fantastic Otello. Didn't need the Solti and Roge though. Lots of good stuff.


Is the Ansermet / Scherezade included ? Thanks for the reply. (I'll bet Mercury was'nt thrilled about Dorati making recordings for
Decca. Although, his contract w/ Mercury was probably up by the time he started doing the Decca recordings) (For some reason I'm also only "lukewarm" about Solti ; I'm not a big Wagner fan though so that could play into it though)


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

No, just Antar and a couple of short works. Solti often seems to me to be overly strident and nervous sounding. I don't care for his Mahler at all.

Yes, when Dorati changed orchestras, he changed labels. The record contract was with the orchestra I believe.

Here's a complete track listing...
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4785437


----------

